# Looking to join a game in Chicago (the city, not the 'burbs)



## Enforcer (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello all, my name is Jon Leopold, I'm 22 years old, and I'm a first-year at Loyola University in Chicago's School of Law.

I'm looking to join a group in the Chicago area (anywhere connected by the CTA; I don't have a car) as a player. I'd really prefer a game that runs during the weekend to one during the week. Monday and Tuesday nights are no good for me (class).

I'm up for just about any game, but my main interest lies in Exalted. I'm definitely a fan of d20/D&D, however, and I'm willing to try any game at least once.

So please, if you have an opening in your group, let me know by replying to this thread! I'd be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## cdsaint (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Enforcer
  You might check out the Chicago gameday thread and consider attending if possible. There are quite a few folks attending and I'm sure some of them are from the city. It's a good way to get aquainted with some good gamers from the area, and fit in a couple of one off games on a Saturday.

Chris


----------



## thalmin (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll point out that Games Plus, where the Game Day is held, is only a block from the Mt. Prospect Metra station.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 8, 2004)

Game Day at Mt. Prospect might be the way to go. Lots of interesting people and some prizes to be won.


----------



## Mort (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Jon,

I Live in downtown Chicago (Right by Union Station), but the only game I'm in is in Abbot park (near north Chicago). That said, my group is probably going to be gaming at my place a couple of times in March. I currently have a D&D 3.5 game going.

Also, both my wife and I are attorneys, which may or may not encourage you to respond   .

Drop me an e-mail, if you want some more info.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a little bump to let fellow Chicagoans know that I'm still looking for a group. I dropped Mort a line, but unfortunately that didn't pan out.

So, if you've got an opening in your group and you play at a place that I can get to via the good ol' CTA, let me know!


----------



## sithramir (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello all who have replied.

 I'm in a similar position as i'll be taking a job in Chicago area in June. I'm interested in gaming some as well.

SO maybe we can meet up but i'm only interested in D&D

Email me at: nxm205@Psu.edu or aol: Sithramir


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 11, 2004)

Enforcer, 

If you check out my thread, you will see that I plan to run a group in a few months. 

Mark's group at Games Plus will be starting up soon.  It is very accessible by public transportation as the store is just across the street from a Metra stop.  

Good luck in finding a good group!


----------



## Cochise (Mar 29, 2004)

*How About Forgotten Realms?*

Hi Enforcer!

I'm seeking players as soon as possible for an established (about 4th or 5th level) Forgotten Realms campaign.  We're currently a little short on reliable players.  We play on Sunday afternoons.  If interested, drop me a line.

cochise1012002@yahoo.com


----------



## Cochise (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh!  I forgot the best part.  We play pretty darn close to Loyola University.  It's in my neighborhood as a matter of fact.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 29, 2004)

Cochise said:
			
		

> Hi Enforcer!
> 
> I'm seeking players as soon as possible for an established (about 4th or 5th level) Forgotten Realms campaign.  We're currently a little short on reliable players.  We play on Sunday afternoons.  If interested, drop me a line.
> 
> cochise1012002@yahoo.com




Hey Cochise! I just sent you an email to the account you listed. I look forward to hearing back from you.

And, just to let folks know, Mort hosted a one-shot of Midnight this last Saturday (March 27th) that was lots of fun--and may turn out to be a semi-regular, bi-monthly thing! So woo hoo! And I'll let people know whether it works out with Cochise (and I hope it will, Sunday afternoons are perfect and I like the Realms   ). 

Anyways, for those of you seeking groups/players, and for whatever reason haven't posted a thread in this forum yet--this WORKS, try it!


----------



## Enforcer (May 4, 2004)

Just an update: Cochise's group and I played this last Sunday (5-2-04), and it looks good!

I'm no longer seeking a group, but please, let me be an example to give this forum a shot.


----------

